# What are Risks of Manually Turning Breech Baby?



## Luckiestgirl (Nov 10, 2004)

This is my third child and I never expected this. It looks as if my baby might be breech -- probably transverse. I'm 36 weeks 3 days. I'm having an ultrasound tomorrow to confirm the position.

What are the risks of a practicioner attempting to turn the baby manually closer to term? Mine projects 80% success rate but did mention risks. Just want to be informed. Thanks.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

You have some time and since this is your third pregnancy you also have more room in your uterus to allow the baby to change position.

Before trying a version with an OB I would go the natural routes first. There are positions you can try to get the baby to turn and there is always the homeopathic pulsatilla, chiropractic care, accupuncture, etc. I am sure if you do a search on here and Birth and Beyond you will find helpful threads. I would try everything else first before agreeing to a version.
Would your caregiver consider a vaginal breech delivery? Sometimes they are more open to the idea if you have a 'proven' pelvis and have had a previous vaginal birth.

Keri


----------



## KaraMaia (Aug 14, 2005)

Acupuncture is very effective at turning breech babies, specifically it is the use of moxabustion (burning of the herb moxa near the body) on an acupuncture point outside of the little toe. My partner is an acupuncturist and has successfully assisted many breech babies in turning.

Another effective gentle technique for turning breech babies is the Webster technique. A chiropractic technique that works on the sacrum. Contact your local chiropracters and find out if anyone does the Webster Technique.

External version can be painful and must be done in the hospital so that they can monitor the heart rate. The danger is of the baby getting tangled in the cord while manipulated. Sometimes it is effective, and sometimes the baby turns back to breech afterward.

I have seen both babies safely turned by the external version and thus the moms had vaginal hospital deliveries, and also babies who didn't respond to the external version.

There are also a few midwives in the US who deliver breech babies vaginally. You may have to search hard to find one though.

Good luck!

Also check out the resources on www.spinningbabies.com for information on encouraging a breech baby to turn naturally with gravity, relaxation, and movement.


----------



## christyc (Mar 22, 2006)

I know lots of people in real life who have had success with the Webster technique. The only person I know who has done Webster without it working went on to have a failed external version. She would not consent to a cesarean for breech, and the hospital would not deliver her breech, so she drove to another state in labor and delivered the baby in a hotel with a midwife. It was a very difficult birth, and when the baby came out her leg was broken. They wondered if perhaps it was broken during the version...


----------



## BethanyB (Nov 12, 2005)

I don't say this to scare you, but personally I wouldn't have an external version. My SIL's friend lost her baby that way (tangled in cord) after she had been told it is a relatively safe procedure. I'm sure that doesn't happen pften, but I would rather take my chances with a csec.


----------



## Luckiestgirl (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks a bunch, everyone. I literally knew nothing about the version procedure. After two successful vaginal deliveries, I never thought I'd have to deal with this.

I've already read some of the gentle self-turning exercises in Birthing from Within and decided to try those if the u/s tomorrow confirms the breech position.

I'm seeing an OB because we live in a region with no midwives (would have to drive two hours for one). I appreciate the accupuncture suggestion but I am literally two hours from a city that would even have one. I would not trust the one local chiropractor with this procedure.


----------



## christyc (Mar 22, 2006)

Just to clear up any confusion, the Webster technique isn't an invasive thing, doesn't involve any kind of manual turning of the baby! Also, not all chiros know how to do it anyway. Usually, a good midwife in the area could recommend a chiropractor nearby who would know how to do it.

I was in a childbirth class earlier tonight with a woman whose baby was breech for weeks. She went to my chiro 3x and the baby flipped on it's own, without being manipulated or turned.


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

I second checking out www.spinningbabies.com That's what helped me turn my dd at 36 weeks.


----------



## Luckiestgirl (Nov 10, 2004)

Okay, I looked at the spinning babies site. That looks useful. Thanks.


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

Youngest dd was transverse lie until 37 weeks and doctor was talking about a version at 38 weeks or a c-section. She went to 42 weeks and was only 6 pounds 13 ounces. Anyways I got her to turn on her own, that was an interesting sensation! I did some weird positions that my doula suggested and they worked for me. She was head down by the 38 week check and poor thing was bald on the top of the head when she born, all her hair had rubbed off from being up against my pelvic bone for so long. It was a very easy vaginal birth. I did agree to be induced and had my water broken. Once labor got started it was two hours and three pushes to get her here.


----------



## andreac (Jul 13, 2003)

I had a successful external version at 39+ weeks with my dd. Before I made that decision I tried everything to get her to turn, I read the spinning babies site, and tried the ice packs, music, slant board, webster tecnique, accupuncture, accupressure, moxibustion, you name it I tried it!







My options were down to the version, trying to get a doctor at a hospital almost 2 hours away who _might_ agree to a breech delivery or drive to TN to the Farm (I'm in CT!). I really loved my midwife, but she was relatively young and had never done a breech delivery and was uncomfortable doing one at home, which I totally respected and knew going into things. The OB that did the version had a similar success rate as yours and didn't promise it would work, he said if the baby wasn't moving with gentle prodding, he wasn't going to force it. He also said that it was generally more successful with multips as we were more likely to be able to relax and our uterii(? uteruses?) were a little more relaxed. I was fully informed of all the risks.

All that said, it was a pretty easy procdure. I had a non-stress test and utrasound first and a shot of something (i'm blanking on the name now) to relax my uterus. The version itself took all of 20 seconds. He just put one hand on her head and another on her bum, gave firm, but pretty gentle pressure and she just flipped right over. Had another NST after, she was totally fine and we were out the door withing 1/2 and hour to an hour.

She stayed head down and I went on to have an awesome, accidental UC at 41 weeks. She just flew right out!

I'm not suggesting the procedure is without risk, but with an experienced provider, the risks are pretty low and certainly lower than those of a c-section. After doing all the research that was what made up my mind. I was basically facing a c-section if she stayed breech and the risks were less with the version. Hope this helps


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

there have been a few threads about this recently. Try searching ECV or External Cephalic Version. I had a successful ECV at 37 wks with dd1. She stayed head-down and was born 3 weeks later. Hope you find the info you're looking for


----------

